# Proferrin for low ferritin. Also peripheral neuropathy



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

I received a couple of test results from early July but still waiting on another. In the meantime I'd like to ask about ferritin...

Ferritin 10 (20 - 306 ref range)

This is pretty low despite my having taken a maintenance dose of iron for months on end. So now I've bumped things up considerably with 1 tab 3x daily of Proferrin (11mg heme iron per tab). To counteract cramping and constipation I take 125mg of magnesium (oxide,malate,glycerophosphate) plus 500mg vitamin C with each dose of iron. Might bump up the "C" a bit cuz things are sometimes still sluggish.

My question is probably unanswerable but I'm wondering how long it generally takes to get one's ferritin to where it should be (60 - 100). Also why do Hashi's have this problem with low iron/ferritin? - low stomach acid?

Lastly, my absolute worst and scariest problem is peripheral neuropathy in both feet which has worked it's way up to my ankles - now I'm starting to get tingling in my calves too. At this rate I'm afraid of becoming crippled by this. I believe this problem is from being under-medicated for far too long a time - due to an inability to raise meds plus being on the wrong meds altogether (dessicated thyroid was wrong _for me_). If anyone can shed some light on this nasty side-effect of under-treated hypothyroidism I would be grateful. Is there any hope for nerves to regenerate? Help!

Elle


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Elle,

If you are still having periods you may never reach an acceptable ferritin level.

I supplemented for a year, began at 18 and would end up to 40-50 then have a period and be right back down to 18.

After a year of suffering from the effects of supplemented iron (severe constipation) I opted for endometrial ablation. My ferritin level today is 140 with supplementing just 12mcg daily which I may cut back to 6mcg (the amount 1 multi vitamin pill which I have been taking 2x a day)

Talk with your gyno about it - it really made a huge improvement in my situation and not having a period is a HUGE bonus.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received a couple of test results from early July but still waiting on another. In the meantime I'd like to ask about ferritin...
> 
> ...


Hey there, Elle! For one thing, low ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.

Also, it would seem that most of us w/thyroid disease to have low ferritin but I have no answer as to why.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.html

You might like to try Floradix liquid iron for faster and better absorption.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> Elle,
> 
> If you are still having periods you may never reach an acceptable ferritin level.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply. I forgot to mention that I haven't had any periods since a surgically induced menopause 29 years ago.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Andros said:


> Hey there, Elle! For one thing, low ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.
> 
> Also, it would seem that most of us w/thyroid disease to have low ferritin but I have no answer as to why.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I checked out Floradix last night and noticed that it contains kelp. I'm avoiding iodine/kelp as per new doc's instructions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I forgot to mention that I haven't had any periods since a surgically induced menopause 29 years ago.


Low ferritin could be autoimmune in nature. I have been doing some research on this in my spare time.

You are welcome; if I have helped, that's a bonus!


----------

